# Polycarbonate Survivability



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking for comments on the long term survivability of flat sheet Polycarbonate for collector glazing. The GE Lexan material has been out there for awhile so does anyone have any use history on this material, UV yellowing with age, etc..
I would also be interesting in the thickness of the Polycarbonate that was used such as, 1/16, 1/8, inches, etc... In review of on-line sources the price increases considerably per 1/16 inch in thickness increase. So what thickness would be the good mix between durability, hand-ability, and effective cost. 
I have looked at the corrugated clear polycarbonate which is available at the local big box stores, but prefer not to go that route. With the method of mounting the glass to the collector's that we currently use the flat sheet plastic polycarbonate would be a direct replacement for the glass. We had a glass plate on one of our collector's crack in recent time. Therefore, this spring it is in need of some maintenance and possibly replacing the glass with the more durable polycarbonate sheet. 

Thanks for any comments.... Virgil


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Visit Solar Gary's site:

http://www.builditsolar.com/References/materialspecrs.htm

Best site you'll ever find for solar ideas and references.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Assume you're talking some type of solar heating panel ( water or air ) ?

The multi-wall polycarbonate panels I have on my greenhouse are rated for 10 year life, and they were fairly expensive. The advantage to them was less weight than glass, and being able to simply drill a hole, and run a roofing screw in them, and get them in any length I wanted.

I haven't built any solar water heating panels, but if I did, I'd make them a standard size to fit sliding glass door panels....34"x76". They make new and replacement glass ( tempered ) in mass quantities for these and they are fairly cheap for tempered glass. I can buy a replacement double pane unit for $75 at a local glass shop, and cut the seal/spacer out, giving me two pcs of glass for that price.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I would assume Polycarbonate sheeting whether flat or corrugated would offer similar longevity.
The corrugated 1/16" sheets i used for solar collectors came with 10 yr. warranty against yellowing . Tested in Florida if i recall correctly.


----------



## greif (May 31, 2009)

you have to buy the polycarb with a uv coating on


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks folks for all of the comments... My application is specifically for solar hot water collectors.

Virgil...


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Then I'd say you need to look over Gary's projects. He used Poly on both the DHW and SHW shed for heating.

http://www.builditsolar.com/Experimental/PEXColDHW/Overview.htm

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/SpaceHeating/SolarShed/solarshed.htm


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

TnAndy said:


> I haven't built any solar water heating panels, but if I did, I'd make them a standard size to fit sliding glass door panels....34"x76". They make new and replacement glass ( tempered ) in mass quantities for these and they are fairly cheap for tempered glass. I can buy a replacement double pane unit for $75 at a local glass shop, and cut the seal/spacer out, giving me two pcs of glass for that price.


Unless you up the cash cost for glass by buying low iron glass you lose quite a bit of solar performance. Probably 9-10%. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...5j2Ku0lCRMIYbodFA&sig2=CzXyBMt5bXJ3Jl-HJOby4g

I can't seem to use Foxyurl shortener on PDF urls so the long one will have to suffice.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
You might take a look at this house by Norman Saunders -- it has a similar construction that uses a sunspace to heat thermal mass in the attic -- this house works very well, and is essentially 100% solar heated without overheating problems:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/SolarHomes/shurcliff-saunders-1.pdf



Gary


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

SolarGary said:


> Hi,
> You might take a look at this house by Norman Saunders -- it has a similar construction that uses a sunspace to heat thermal mass in the attic -- this house works very well, and is essentially 100% solar heated without overheating problems:
> http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/SolarHomes/shurcliff-saunders-1.pdf
> 
> ...


Oops! I meant to post the above note to the thread on solar overheating from the attic storage.


Gary


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

It will degrade and get brittle, even if it doesn't yellow.


----------

